# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Headsets >  Halo Sport, neuro headphones, Halo Neuroscience, San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Halo Neuroscience

Home page - haloneuro.com/products/halo-sport-2

----------


## Airicist

Halo Neuroscience x United States Ski Team

Published on Feb 10, 2016




> The United States Ski & Snowboard team has been using Halo Sport to train Olympic Ski Jumpers. See how we partnered to unlock 1.7x performance gains.

----------


## Airicist

Startup Battlefield: Halo Neuroscience

Published on May 9, 2016




> Halo Neuroscience put proprietary neuro priming technology into a headset to help elite athletes improve brain functioning, safety and performance.

----------


## Airicist

Article "This crazy new wearable uses 'neurostimulation' to prime your brain and body for exercise"

by Aliya Barnwell
March 11, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Halo Sport: Primers explained

Published on Dec 8, 2016




> Halo Neuroscience CTO and Co-Founder, Dr. Brett Wingeier, explains the science behind Halo Sport's Primers.

----------

